# Constant Sniffle?



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

Just bought two lovely little does and have brought them home. 
One constantly sniffles and sometimes squeaks!
Have you any ideas?
Can some mice just be noisy and others quiet??
thanks xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it will be a respiratory illness of some sort.Mice are very prone.If the individual is a pet and remains in good physical condition it probably won't be a problem.They are very difficult to cure and shouldn't be bred from.Keep alert for hunched shape, rough and open coat and a bony tail,all symptoms that would need to be addressed.


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

I would take her to your vet. They may be able to prescribe some antibiotics to help her get better.


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmm, 
thanks for the advice! not good news really but will pop her to the vet at soon.
Thanks again, i'll keep you posted 
xxx


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

In my experience I believe the vet I work for has used a baytril suspension in the past as a broad spectrum mouse and rat antibiotic.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

shire, what is the next step past baytril? I have one mouse who's been on baytril twice and she still sniffles. her cage mate immediately got better on baytril. So weird! :?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> shire, what is the next step past baytril? I have one mouse who's been on baytril twice and she still sniffles. her cage mate immediately got better on baytril. So weird! :?


She might have scarring in the lungs from the past infection and is technically cured, but the damage is there.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hiya Hemlock!  
I kinda actually hope that is what it is, and not a worse infection or myco. though myco would show up earlier, wouldn't it? She is one, my best nurse, and she'd never been sick before. She loves playing nurse and I miss her working! But I won't expose her to babies before I know what the heck is going on.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Baytril is the only drug licensed for use in exotic species so we all use that first. It's a final line antibiotic in humans but doesn't seem to be particularly effective in many exotic species any more. I had success giving one of mine Convenia (cefovecin) - may be worth asking your vet if they have that in stock?


----------

